# Coconut Oil vs Fish Oil



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

An interesting article
Coconut Oil vs. Fish Oil For Dogs


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for the link to the article. Nice way to simply see benefits and differences. Solidifies the reasons why I want my girls to have both!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Absolutely Karen, I feed both as well.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I have been looking for coconut oil like crazy! still haven't found anything.
Luckily after so long I finally found fish oil a couple of days ago.
Thanks for the article, very interesting!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Violet butterfly (Jan 10, 2013)

miuccias said:


> I have been looking for coconut oil like crazy! still haven't found


I have found coconut oil in health food stores and organic food markets.


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

How do you give your dogs coconut and fish oil? I would like to start giving it to my little ones?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

You should be able to get it online (ebay, amazon etc) if not available locally. Large supermarkets carry it for cooking, and health food shops. Maybe Austria hasn't caught on to the coconut oil craze yet! If you can't get any at all, I can send you a jar.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for posting Stella. Great article.


----------

